# Worms



## Bobbrown (Apr 2, 2014)

The last few days I've been seeing tons of worms swimming in circles on the surface. Tan head, pink body, black tail.
What exactly are these things.....and does the timing indicate any fishing info.
Thanks


----------



## pastorbrion (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmmmmmm.........You're not talking about all the kids on spring break are you?  If not, I'm going to have to rethink seining down there at Saint Andrews.  Sounds a little creepy to me.


----------



## doeboy1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Think your talking about bristle worms, and i know Sheepshead will eat them


----------



## erock (Apr 3, 2014)

From Wiki(warning..big words)

*Alitta succinea (known as the pile worm or clam worm) is a species of marine annelid in the family Nereididae (commonly known as ragworms or sandworms). It has been recorded throughout the North West Atlantic, as well as in the Gulf of Maine and South Africa.

It is a freeswimming polychaete, scavenging on the bottom of shallow marine waters. It feeds on other worms and algae. To feed, it uses a proboscis, which has two hooks at the end, to grasp prey and draw it into its mouth. Clam worms are an important food source for bottom-feeding fish and crustaceans, though they can protect themselves by secreting a mucus substance that hardens to form a sheath around them.

During lunar phases in the spring and early summer, the clam worm undergoes epigamy. Their parapodia enlarge so they can swim. The clam worms are then capable of releasing eggs and sperm. Soon after they have released their eggs or sperm, they die.*


----------



## BG77 (Apr 3, 2014)

I thought so


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 3, 2014)

erock said:


> From Wiki(warning..big words)
> 
> *Alitta succinea (known as the pile worm or clam worm) is a species of marine annelid in the family Nereididae (commonly known as ragworms or sandworms). It has been recorded throughout the North West Atlantic, as well as in the Gulf of Maine and South Africa.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a new source of bait.  I see them every year in the Spring.  Thanks for the post and information.


----------



## Bobbrown (Apr 3, 2014)

Yep....that's them...thanks
Was interested in knowing any fishing lore associated with them...like....when the worms hatch the ? happens.


----------



## doeboy1 (Apr 3, 2014)

When the worms hatch its a sign that spring is here and its time to fish every spare second you have!


----------



## Bobbrown (Apr 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Apr 3, 2014)

I believe Jose Wejebe talks about this hatch on Spanish fly. I believe he used the hatch to fish for tarpon


----------



## Bobbrown (Apr 4, 2014)

I believe the tarpon worm your referring to is the Palolo worm. They swarm on the full moon/no moon evening outgoing tides the last of May... first part of June. I fished during this "hatch" many times...and it's fantastic to see large tarpon sipping these things lie trout on a dry fly.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bobbrown said:


> I believe the tarpon worm your referring to is the Palolo worm. They swarm on the full moon/no moon evening outgoing tides the last of May... first part of June. I fished during this "hatch" many times...and it's fantastic to see large tarpon sipping these things lie trout on a dry fly.



Yeah. That was it my bad


----------



## skeeter1 (Apr 6, 2014)

this explains why I was tearin up the stripers  and red fish on that  pink gulp  stuff you cant hardly find  that you cut into stripes I found out by chance  run out of bait and lost  my last rattle trap   while watchin them bust the surfaces like center blocks being chunked in  I couldn't just leave had to try something  and that's all I had they were killin it !!! now I know why .


----------

